# DFAC World Finals Miami 2014



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey folks just in case any of you didn't know, I'm making my Pro Debut today at the DFAC World's today. You can follow a live feed on Facebook if anyone's interested. Just type in DFAC World Finals Live Feed into Facebook and you should find it. We're about 4 hours behind you guys so it should go live in the next hour or so.

Well excited the competion looks stacked. So hopefully I can go out there and make a dent for team Extreme and musclechat.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck Andrew, I'm following the feed on facebook. As well as your goodself Kelly Freeman and Rachel Hayes another Extreme athlete are also competing. Kelly in Ladies Pro Physique and Rachel in Ladies Pro Athletic(and she's on stage now).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Go musclechat! ?

Good luck dude!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Looking good in the pics dude. Best of luck to you


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good luck Andy, don't think you'll need it though.

Yes, some good athletes competing from UK. Kelly, Dawn, Jon , Rachel & Andy, that I know, probably a few more I don't.

Could be bringing home some silverware!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Congratulations for winning second Andy. You must be delighted


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done Andy, 2nd place in the Pro Men's line up!


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

Well dun Andy, big respect.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I arrived back in the UK. I managed to leave my phone in Scotland so keeping things up to date was proved difficult.

I'm obviously well chuffed to take 2nd in my first outing. the contest was split into Elite, Master and regular Pros. So the split meant I got a little breathing space before having to step in with the real big guns of the Elite. I brought my best package to date so I was really pleased. Now it's time for some much needed down time and then I'll think about my next stage onslaught.

The athletes mentioned Kelly and Rachel both managed to take home a 4th place and Jon Clark another extremist managed to take a 5th place. So not a bad showing from Team Extreme on the natural circuit. All in it was a great show and a fantastic way to end the season. I also managed to get engaged while I was away so it was qutie an eventful trip


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Wooooo. An extra big congratulations on getting engaged. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW! Well done Andy, that's a fantastic achievement, you must be bursting with pride.

I was speaking to Extreme at the end of last week and he said they had 4 athletes competing in the states but he didn't know how anyone had got on, have you spoke to him?

They had a big new display at the UKBFF finals which you are right in the middle off, did they get a tip of that you were going to be there next big star?


----------

